# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Türkiye'ye Sürprize Hazırlanıyor

## bozok

*Türkiye'ye Sürprize Hazırlanıyor*


 

*Türkiye'nin batıdan uzaklaşarak radikal dinci gruplara yaklaştığını düşünen AB, yeni bir strateji üzerinde çalışıyor.*

Türkiye'nin batıdan uzaklaşarak radikal dinci gruplara yaklaştığını düşünen Avrupa Birliği, Türkiye'ye vize serbestisi ve önemli müzakere başlıklarını açmak için yeni bir strateji üzerinde çalışıyor. 

Almanya'nın hükümete yakınlığıyla bilinen liberal gazetelerinden Die Welt Türkiye'nin son dönemdeki dış politikasını ele alan bir dosya hazırladı. Dosyada AB'li diplomatların Brüksel'de yeni bir Türkiye stratejisi üzerinde çok gizli bir çalışma yürüttükleri belirtildi. 

Die Welt'in haberinde Avrupa Birliği'nin yıl sonundaki Türkiye Zirvesi'nde Türkiye'ye çok önemli tekliflerde bulunacağı iddia edildi. Türkiye'nin yeni stratejisi üzerine çalışan üst düzey bir AB'li diplomat, Türkiye'nin önem verdiği müzakere başlıklarını açacaklarını ve bu ülkeye vize muafiyeti getirileceğini söyledi. Türkiye'nin önemli bir uluslararası oyuncu olduğunu belirten AB'li diplomat, Türkiye'nin bu rolü Batı için de oynaması gerektiğini belirtti. 

İSRAİL'İN GEMİ SALDIRISI İLİşKİLERİ GERDİ 

Die Welt'in hazırladığı dosyada Türkiye'nin son dönemde Batı'dan uzaklaşmasına İsrail'in Gazze'ye yardım götüren gemilere saldırarak 9 Türk'ü öldürmesinin sebep olduğunu ama Türkiye ile İsrail arasındaki ilişkilerin bozulmasının geçmişinin 2008 yılına dayandığı belirtildi. 

Türkiye, İsrail ile Suriye arasında dolaylı barış görüşmelerine önayak olduğu bir dönemde, İsrail Gazze'ye operasyon düzenlemiş yaklaşık 1500 Filistinliyi öldürmüştü. Operasyon öncesi dönemin İsrail başbakanı Ehud Olmert Türkiye'yi ziyaret etmiş ama Başbakan Erdoğan'a operasyonla ilgili en ufak bir ayrıntı vermemişti. 

Hürriyet 



16.06.2010 15:58 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------

